# Draw me....



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*...draw me like one of your French Kitties.*

I was late getting to bed and I heard MowMow chirping and trilling from the bedroom. When I got there I found him trying to lure me with his kitty wiles......


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

*goes to find a charcoal pencil*

LOL guess he was comfortable and wanted you to join him?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess he figured he only gets 2 nights a week in the bedroom at night now..... he didn't want me wasting any more time....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"THE MOW" is soooooo Handsome...how could you possibly resist those "Come Hither" looks?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So much cuter than Kate Winslet!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, make a statue out of that boy, like one of those Greek gods! 

OMG that belly...I couldn't resist giving him rubs! Mow is so darned handsome. And I LOVE it when they curl their back feet like that...Sammy does that all the time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a doll! Surely you've upped his bedroom nights to 3 after that!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Bri, I always have to bury my face in his belly whn he's like that. I'm also forced to kiss his little jelly bean toes.

Susan, he usually gets in an extra night. He's learned if he races in at the last second before I close the door I don't have the heart to kick him out. Even if he DOES spend the night out when I get up for the bathroom in the very early morning he often follows me in for early morning cuddles.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Krissy, give him a belly kiss for me (and his sister from another mother, Sammy!) next time! :wink: I also have to kiss Sammy's little feets all the time...she always gives me 'the look' when I do it, but it's so worth it, haha!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a cutie patootie! Legs crossed and everything! Wanna huggggg youu


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Irresistible Mow Mow. I too have to belly kiss the girls, though lulu is less keen on it but Kiki adores it and purrs up a storm.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww so adorable! I'd have to bury my face in his belly fluff too. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG melting...Look at that face! And the little front paws...

Yes, Mow, you can have whatever you want.


----------

